# What's Next?



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2002)

Hello I'm new here. I'm sure this has been asked before, but....I have just finished reading the Hobbit, what should I read next?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 8, 2002)

Read the Lord of the Rings trilogy. The books are The Felowship of the Ring, The Two Towers, and The Return of the King. Good luck and enjoy your reading.

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## galadriel (Jun 9, 2002)

*Hi I have just joined as well.*

I have always loved Tolkein. This is my first time in a forum.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome to the forum galadriel. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Camille (Jun 10, 2002)

Welcome to you guys!, you should read Lor of the rings, and next the silmarillion, will clear you the ancient myth of Tolkien world!


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 10, 2002)

Tha anwsers are there, so all I need to say is: Welcome to the forum both of you!


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 12, 2002)

Hello eagle and galadriel and welcome to the forum.

My advice is to read the Lord of the Rings next and then the Silmarillion, but I will continue and tell you to read them slowly and enjoy them as much as you can. *DO NOT* read them quickly, you will regret it afterwards. They are a bit more difficult to read than the Hobbit (especially the Silmarillion) so take your time and read them slowly and carefully. You will completely love them!!!


----------



## Carantalath (Jun 12, 2002)

Though it has already been said, welcome to the forum, both of you! You should definitely read Lord of the Rings next. I found it even better than the Hobbit, which I loved. I haven't read any other books so I don't know what comes after that.


----------



## galadriel (Jun 12, 2002)

*Thank you all*

Hi everyone

Thankyou for your warm welcome. I most certainly will follow your advice, The Hobbit is certainly a wonderful introduction to the Lord of the Rings.

Thanks once again

Galadriel


----------



## Theoden (Jun 19, 2002)

WELCOME


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh, yeah. Hi. How do you people like Gollum in The Hobbit? He's way better in LOTR. just wondering.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

And after The Sil you shoud reat Unfinished Tales.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 21, 2002)

then HoME


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jul 24, 2002)

Ya definitaly read LOTR trilogy  and WELCOME


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 24, 2002)

Welcoming Galadriel and Eagle to the forum... 
I hope you really immerse yourselves in the books and enjoy every word of it,like I did (especially when you read it for the 1st time - I think that's the best).
Cheers


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 26, 2002)

WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 26, 2002)

*what to read after the hobbit*

read The Lord of the Rings, its just as good as the hobbit if not better, after that read The Silmarillion


----------

